# Is world peace achievable?



## Pawn (Jan 12, 2013)

Just kind of curious on what you guys think! c:

... I seem to be the only person I know of who does believe in it - oops!


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

i think it is only achievable if everyone understands their mbti and enneagram and understands others types too. self understanding and insight about others. true understanding can bring growth and peace.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

It's achievable, at least to a factor of 99.99%

To do it properly every person on the planet has to fix themselves by their own free will.

It's possible, it's just not happening this cycle of the Mayan Calendar.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Razare said:


> To do it properly every person on the planet has to fix themselves by their own free will.


Yep, exactly. 

Unfortunately, that's precisely the problem we're currently facing: most people don't want to fix themselves. We have too many distractions, and too little time to be worrying about it. Alas, as sad as it may sound, world peace is currently unachievable. 

There's an upside, though, if we the individuals are in peace with ourselves, maybe we can spread the seed across that future generations may be able to hang on onto and grow, thus making it possible. It's not a guarantee though, but at the very least we can leave this world in peace with ourselves without leaving it more fucked up.


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

As wonderful a thought it may be, I really do not believe world peace is possible. Okay - nothing is impossible, but I believe that world peace is highly improbably and there are many factors to this reasoning. It would mean a high-level of global enlightenment. There will always be someone out there who wants the worse for others, who wants to separate people and make them fear everyhting in order to control them. As Hendrix once said, "The world will know peace when the power of love overcomes the love of power." I'm not saying that, in the possible future, this couldn't be achieved - but it would be so difficult. We'd need people in power who are understanding and soulful and people of the world to simply believe in goodness and be firm within themselves, to not fear and therefore lead to the reign of a madman (as it has happened plenty a time before.) I'd love there to be world peace, but peace would not be without destruction and I guess in a sense there needs to be that kind of balance in the world and there probably always will be.

It's not to say, however, that people shouldn't do whatever it is to try and change that by helping people. It's the most important thing - instead of thinking of the larger scale, focus on what can be done while you're still here and it will be a very healing experience I think.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

It is possible, but it would require a complete transformation of humanity, a greater understanding of and drive toward personal fulfillment in each individual, the understanding that human society is a phase which we as individuals must evolve beyond, and either a peaceful, gradual falling away of the present limiting structures, a series of cataclysmic changes which would simultaneously destroy these structures while preserving the information necessary to make living in peace a possibility, or a combination of both. In short, the world as it is cannot achieve true peace; your choices are authoritarianism (either overt or covert), or warfare (either between groups or individuals).


----------



## Brazier01 (Jan 23, 2013)

i would like to sound positive but i must disagree. world peace is just not possible for a sustained period of time. the world is part of nature, and in nature there is always conflict. its just a part of life. there will always be fighting, the world isnt sufficiently united, there are just too many different opinions and cultures. Any peace obtained by artifical means would not last. Instead i feel the world could benefit from recognising its difference of people, and human nature, and therefor diffuse acts of conflict. though the matter of removing conflict from the world in favour of peace would be unnatural and dehabiliting to the soul's growth.


----------



## Obskewer (Sep 3, 2012)

What is world peace?, life without conflict is death


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kill everyone.

Job done.





On a more serious note... no, not really. Unless we change our very nature (through drugs, technology, whatever) there will always be conflict; unfortunately, the desire to fight is innate within all of us. We are but animals, after all.

We can certainly move _closer_ to peace, though a huge 'jolt' towards it would require something so incredible that it touched billions of people globally, inciting a colossal shift in perception. Visitation by a benign / shit-the-bed technologically advanced extraterrestrial race, for example.

"We come in peace... so shut the fuck up and let us teach you some shit".


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I believe that the world is capable of 'relative' peace (A place where all kinds of people can prosper and be who they want to be) but it's a long long way from where civilization is now.

There are just so many reasons for it to go wrong. I think a huge effort to making the world a more peaceful place is starting within and trying to make social circles more open and forgiving. Appreciating how our own minds, reactions and actions affect the people around us wether it be consciously or subconsciously.

I don't think it will happen though. When you look at the 'systems' in place on the planet that control us by law and fear, it just really doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Theoretically: Yes
Realistically: No


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Obskewer said:


> What is world peace?, life without conflict is death


Actually, this is a good point. How are we defining "world peace"?


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

Depends on your definition of world peace. To me, it's a fantasy and an ideal. I think it's unobtainable logically and realistically speaking. There will always be conflict and misunderstandings among different types of individuals from all walks of life, cultures and different religious beliefs. 

I think it could be achievable if children were taught consistently at a young age to accept themselves, obtain inner peace, love and understand each other. However, I don't think it would be perfect, especially with the theory that some are born psychopaths. This would have to be practiced throughout the world, and that is not going to happen. I think it's too much of an ideal. Nice to think about, but an ideal nonetheless.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Nightshade said:


> Depends on your definition of world peace. To me, it's a fantasy and an ideal. I think it's unobtainable logically and realistically speaking. There will always be conflict and misunderstandings among different types of individuals from all walks of life, cultures and different religious beliefs.
> 
> I think it could be achievable if children were taught consistently at a young age to accept themselves, obtain inner peace, love and understand each other. However, I don't think it would be perfect, especially with the theory that some are born psychopaths. This would have to be practiced throughout the world, and that is not going to happen. I think it's too much of an ideal. Nice to think about, but an ideal nonetheless.


Strangely enough, for that society to preserve that peace, they'd have to be trained to recognize and eliminate psychopaths. Maybe the lesson is, no society can create world peace? Maybe, society itself makes that impossible?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Not for a very long time to come. For peace there must be unity. We must unite the entire world under one system of governance and that in itself is a major task and up for debate on whether that's even possible given human nature for competition...but that competition stems from our 'need' to compete...if we can get past that, unite us all together, then yeah it's possible. We're gonna have to do something to pool all of our intelligence and resources together in order to expand into space and colonizing other worlds so humanity can live on after earth is drained of resources or the atmosphere is no longer or much less viable for human survivability (sp? it's wrong but too lazy to spellcheck on google but apparently not too lazy to type out this sentence explaining my laziness). 


Also, and I know I'll take some heat/flaming for this but I'm used to it....we must make religion(s) irrelevant.


----------



## moondog (Oct 3, 2012)

I would say that a unified peace between all mankind is the antithesis of human nature. Humans are a screwy bunch.

So no.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe we're intrinsically capable of it, but have strayed too far from the path. So at the moment - no. We will be capable of it again, once all of us or most of us start wanting it.

I believe peace will come when man relinquishes his desire for dominion over man. Sadly, I can't see this happening in my lifetime.


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

You know what guys, I'm thinking we're all being way too pessimistic. Maybe it is attainable? Maybe the year 3000 will be marked the Year of Enlightenment? Who knows? I doubt that anyone thought we'd have this kind of advanced technology a century ago. The future is a mystery waiting to unfold and we should have more hope for it - otherwise, world peace may never be attainable.


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

I doubt it...conflicts a natural part of life..


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

illow said:


> I doubt it...conflicts a natural part of life..


It's exactly that kind of thinking which hinders the possibility of a peaceful world.


----------

